#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل تحب رؤية صورك الشخصية :)

## جيهان محمد على

ثمة من لا يحب رؤية صوره 
وهناك من لا يحب سماع صوته؟ 
وهناك مغرم بالاثنين
ماذا عنكم؟ ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرحبا يا جيهان
الحقيقة أننى أحب أن أرى صورى و أن أسمع صوتى و إن كنت لست أحبهم بالضرورة  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مرحبا يا جيهان
> الحقيقة أننى أحب أن أرى صورى و أن أسمع صوتى و إن كنت لست أحبهم بالضرورة


انا بقى مابحبش  :2: 
بحس انه مش انا ...لا صوت ولا شكل  ::

----------


## alsab3ee

هي خلقة ربنا هنكفر بقي  ::

----------

